# Tyco vs Tomy



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

not sure whether this forum is better for this topic than tuning or racing forums.

i am interested in hearing from guys who have seen Tomy Super G's and Tycos raced side by side. between racers who knew how to set up their cars, and assumming each car had been tweaked for performance (balanced arm, tweaked bushings, silicone tires, etc), would either car dominate? 

would the ability to add adjustable brushes to the tyco be a deciding factor? 

not trying to start a feud, just curious. i have a bunch of tycos, but never really learned to tweak them. have a bunch of super Gs, and did learn to tweak them. ive bought some fast tycos from the bay, ive built some fast super G's (never ran them together tho, and never timed a tyco on my new layout)

some observations: older tyco chassis are better than newer tyco (mattel) chassis. newer tomy chassis (grey) are better than older tomy chassis (brittle black !)

if tyco is your car of choice, is it becasue you never really learned to tweak a super G?

if tomy is your car of choice, it is becasue you never really learned to tweak a tyco (that would be me, and also b/c all i race locally are G cars)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Tycos Rule!!!!!!!!!!!*

Actually, the better stock traction magnets of the SuperG+ are the deciding factor. If you couple that with the overall lower center of gravity of the SuperG+ chassis, you'll never tune a stock Tyco to be better on a road course track than a stock SuperG+.  Now, if you want to add better traction magnets to the Tyco, that's a whole different story.

Tycos make better drag cars.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Tomy's are faster, but Tyco's run smoother


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

"Which is Better" threads tend to be fire starters ... I hope this one can avoid spontaneous combustion.

First of all, Tomy SG+ and Tyco 440 X2s are not really in the same class. When these cars were being raced at the regional and national level the SG+ was in the Mod class and Tyco and LL/Rokar were in the SS class. It's not really an apples to apples comparison unless you put ceramic traction magnets in the SG+ or low grade polymers in the Tyco. 

The difference between Tyco 440X2 and Tomy SG+ is much more than just the differences in the commutator and brush strategy. Taken in isolation, brushes are a fairly small factor. The two cars are radically different designs based on different thinking from different individuals separated by several years in time. Because of the different approaches that went into their designs there are applications and situations that favor one over the other. Either one can be competitive in its own class. Either one can be modified to compete head to head against the other one.

Personally, I think that other aspects of these two designs, such as the electrical delivery system: e.g., brushes, hangers, shoes, shoe springs, traction management: e.g., traction magnet geometry, traction magnet position in the chassis, how the motor magnets factor into the traction equation, chassis structure: e.g., overall geometry, material, weight, flexibility, center of mass, crash resilience, ease of assembly, ease of maintenance, and availability and quality of core parts and aftermarket upgrade parts, just to name a few, far outweigh the differences due to the brush strategies. 

Sometimes it also comes down to personal preference, price, peer influence, acceptability, adoption rate, brand loyalty, or any other qualitative and subjective factors that have little or nothing to do with the measurable or observable attributes or detriments of the actual chassis.

We currently race Tycos X2s and Super G+ cars side by side. The Tyco can run silicone slip on tires with stock gearing while the Tomy must run stock tires with stock gearing. It usually comes down to driving and setup. So yeah, driving and setup matter too.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I raced Tyco's against SG+ for many years up to the release of the G3 chassis and magnet systems.

Even though the car chassis are different they were very close in performance. To create parity between them we had to get help from the after market at that time.

The SG+ ran lite force II traction magnets, silicone slip on's and Inde fronts. The Tyco ran phase II traction magnets and we allowed the Tyco to use bushings in the bulk head, double springs for the pickup shoes, Inde fronts and slip on's. Both manufacture could use any electrical system (Gold, copper or sliver No shunts) 

The racing was for years was the best I have ever experieced. The SG+ had the edge on commercial tracks but a properly set up Tyco would dominate a Tomy based track. I think I still have two races on old VHS tape of my Tycos kicking the living stew out of a field of SG+ cars on Tomy tracks....those wew some great times......

_Yo!_


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco Rules


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

*Proxy race?*

This tread got me thinking about a proxy race? Instead of going off topic.. I started a new thread:

Proxy Racing Series

-Robbie


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

I can only comment on stock with slip on silicones 440 vs SRT. The Tyco's run smoother but are tail happy (at least the Viper convertible). The SRT's defintely hold the track better but are loud. The AFX G+ are smooth and somewhat inbetween the 440 and SRT as far as track holding ability. I have very limited experience so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

The SG+ has poly magnets, which have more downforce than the 440X2's ceramic magnets. The SG+ has a little bit more power, the bodies are bit lighter, and the bodies have a floating mount. So guess which one's faster? I ran a club a few years back that ran them together, allowing the Tyco to run Phase II poly traction magnets. The Tycos dominated. I think a SG+ won one (out of about 10) event, and the winner was the track owner. I still prefer the Tycos. I think their bodies are better looking, and I like the brush barrel setup better.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TYCO RULES!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate to say it, but next to tjets, the tyco 440x2 was the best class to run for our basement fun, we were not tuners, so it was out of the package/silicone tires, but the 440x2 always ran good and competatively with each other.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The Super G is a decade newer design.More down force,lower
center of gravity.It is superior.But when the Tyco X2 came out,
it surpassed all existings production HO cars and was so popular
it helped put Aurora out of business.Aurora spent too much time
trying to develop slotless systems instead of designing a Tyco
beater.Even Tomy's first attempt-the AFX Turbo,was no match
for the X2.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like the Turbos as well. The only thing about the Turbo is you can't get it low enough, compared to the 440x2 or the SuperG+ . The ridge in the middle of the chassis that retains the traction magnet knocks it out. It helps it to sand it smoothe. Otherwise...
TYCOS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rich


----------

